# Hello From Alabama



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello from Alabama.

Glad to have a new forum where I can meet new friends.

Peace....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello from MN! Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the HF


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 

welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have fun! It's a great forum-the best.


----------

